# Can a Standardbred get pregnant to a Shetland Stallion?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Any stud can impregnate any mare - regardless of size and breed.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Wwwwwhhhhhhyyyyyy? Have we had a little accident? LOL!:lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does your mare have a fetish for short ones? :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Wwwwwhhhhhhyyyyyy? Have we had a little accident? LOL!:lol:


:lol:, i got this standardbred mare who was in a paddock with a Shetland stallion, who she was a bit friendly with lol before we got her (we are guessing she has been breed before,being an off track standardbred, and her udder looks like its been used before) and her udder has had clear stuff come out before( i milked her lol), but today it wasn't as clear


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh! LOL! I see! Might be time to call the vet!:lol:


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Does your mare have a fetish for short ones? :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha she does, she loves the little ones :lol:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

So mechanically....how does this work? If the stud is really short, short enough that you would think he can't reach, how do they manage to make it happen?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

DancingArabian, I've heard stories of mares that will squat to make up for height differences.

I'm current having hilarious mental images of what the offspring could look like, featuring the stereotypes of the breed.... A short, fuzzy, pacing pony with a big boofy head...


----------



## aleciabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw a Clyde x mare go down a hill so a small pony could get at her. So its very possible. Call the vet to make sure!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

aleciabanana said:


> I saw a Clyde x mare go down a hill so a small pony could get at her. So its very possible. Call the vet to make sure!


Goodness, she was keen! These mares... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL
The only breeding horses I've ever been around we're Arabians and they've certainly never had to get creative!

Interested to see what happens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol This is hilarious - I've not heard of it this way before - but I have an accident colt at our rescue who's a gypsy vanner/shetland pony cross xD The mom was a Shetland - he was as big as her at 6 months old!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Where there is a will there is a way, I have a TB mare that has pasture bred with my Icelandic stallion she is 16 hands he is just over 13, the smaller guys seem to be more endowed then the bigger guys. If the milk isn't clear anymore what color is it. If it's more whitish and has little white globes floating in it your mare is close to foaling. You can taste it and if it's sweet she's close if it's salty or bland it's not emminate but still close.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

My only response is "Life Finds A Way". Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

More like 'love finds a way" :rofl:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Or "We were ment to be together" lol But that might be a bit mean. Not directing that to the OP at all btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squigley (Oct 30, 2012)

i have been through this situation before! i have a purebred connemara called chloe who got pregnant by my shetland! the foal is soooo cute will get u pics of the wee thing, we called her miracle


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My great uncle got a clyde mare, a few months later he got a phone call saying that they forgot to tell him that the mare was out with a little welsh stallion. 5 months later he had a clyde/welsh cross. Apparently it was a cute little thing. I saw a few pictures of it. But the mental images I had rolling through my head... these mares I tell ya!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Kamasutra for horses? 
Silly ponies


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I knew friends that had a Percheron mare and a pony stallion of some sort - it was so long ago, I honestly don't remember his breed. They're not sure how they managed, but somehow, a foal resulted from those two.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I have heard of mares actually laying down, like for minis. I don't know if it actually happens or not, but doesn't seem too terribly unreasonable. One of my teachers talked about a St Bernard who was sleeping was bred by a Chihuahua...:shock:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

MY 14.2 Stallion that is an experienced breeder and my 16.2 TB mare needed a "ramp" in order to be successful. It took 2 heat cycles and I swear he settles every other mare when he covers them the first time.
We lead him over to the manure pile and backed her up to it to ensure proper "depth" He just couldnt quite complete the act on his tippy toes.
I am sure that others have seen things that happen but watching this first hand I have no problem with my yearling 13 hand colt in a pasture with my 17 hand TB mare and some geldings. Shalom


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

some gals like short guys....let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I've seen this happen a lot. It's possible. On a side note, my university used to have a stallion who's penis, over time with age, was at a 45 degree angle from his body when erect. They could still collect him (but from the wrong side he was used to) so they sold him. He managed to pasture breed a whole lot of mares himself at his new owners though. When they want it they'll get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe he stood on a box or she stood in a hole. I would think the result might be a really classy cob sized driving horse.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

There was a yearling for sale here, the add claimed the dam was a 17.2hh thoroughbred and the sire was a mini, they figured he got her when she was sleeping.

My cousins had a 15hh paint that bred a 18hh percheron. the foal was spectacular.


----------



## MissBalloon (Nov 28, 2012)

There is a shetland x standardbred at my riding club. He's about 13hh and a fantastic little games pony. So yes, as others have said, it's possible.


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry for taking so long to reply...
well Gibson (the mare) came into season the other day and her milk isn't as "milky" so i guess that means she's not pregnant.
thanks for all the replys


----------

